# Roadster roof lining



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

hi all as you may know the roadster had a water leak viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157349&p=1599378&hilit=roadster+leak#p1599378 causing mold on the inside of the roof :x so out with the FAB http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/fab-i ... -675-p.asp and gave this half and half shot, i have used this on all my cars and is excellent stuff 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks 100% better you just need a hood liner now from the TT Shop :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

hood liner ...what is that andy


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> hood liner ...what is that andy


 :lol: more ££££££££££s 

Just searched the TT shop site and couldn't find it?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

No doubt Andy will have a hood liner. lol


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

XTR said:


> No doubt Andy will have a hood liner. lol


 :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Fancied one myself, bit steep at £400

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/search.asp?p ... &site=main


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

triplefan said:


> Fancied one myself, bit steep at £400
> 
> http://www.thettshop.co.uk/search.asp?p ... &site=main


Darn, I was searching for every term bar "head"!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TT Ade said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Fancied one myself, bit steep at £400
> ...


I actually searched for "liner" :lol: :lol:

(Cue Yellow and a comment about P&O)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

triplefan said:


> Fancied one myself, bit steep at £400
> 
> http://www.thettshop.co.uk/search.asp?p ... &site=main


Got to agree and looks so much better in black but if you can fine a second hand one for £150 then defo worth it


----------

